# HCC Wailea Guide



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 1, 2007)

Check out this new HCC Guide to the Wailea property...very impressive.

http://www.highcountryclub.com/pdf/Wailea_Property.pdf

-------------------------------------
High Country Club is diligently working to enhance its Member check-in packages. The new packages will include a wide variety of information on our property, the destination, activities, recommendations along with a detailed itinerary of your vacation. We hope to have new check-in packages for all our properties within the next 60-90 days.


----------



## Tedpilot (Oct 1, 2007)

That is much better than the previous info I have received.  Glad to see they are working at making every aspect of our vacations experience better.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 10, 2007)

pretty reasonable guide :thumbsup:

thought this might be the best thread to link this pretty good article on Park City (Deer Valley destination)

http://departures.com/articles/blackbook-park-city-pure-powder
name - John Smith
card number - 371909


----------



## readyalready (Nov 16, 2007)

A bottom floor unit at Palms of Wailea? that is not very impressive


----------



## saluki (Nov 16, 2007)

readyalready said:


> A bottom floor unit at Palms of Wailea? that is not very impressive



The "impressive" comment was in specific reference to the new pdf guide for that property that is a template for future HCC property guides. 

Though, by all accounts, the HCC Wailea unit is quite nice for the price point. Sure, it would be great if HCC had a Maui location closer to the beach, etc. but Maui is one of the most expensive real estate locations in the world.


----------



## travelguy (Nov 16, 2007)

readyalready said:


> A bottom floor unit at Palms of Wailea? that is not very impressive



Not impressive as opposed to what?  I was just there for a week and IT WAS IMPRESSIVE!  The unit is at the bottom of the Palms complex closest to the ocean.  The unit is basically located behind beach-front homes that cost $10Mil.  Maui is so expensive that even the DCs with membership costs four times higher than High Country Club don't have units on the beach.

(Review coming soon)


----------

